
Ask HN: Why is there so little debate on Trumps plan to destroy net neutrality? - thewarrior
Wondering why there is no discussion of this huge issue when it is something that will impact startup founders so badly.
======
esailija
We still hope it's just a bad dream and he won't get to preside over US.

